# German trawler Marz



## Boban (Jan 5, 2019)

I would appreciate any information on the German trawler "Marz" which sank (or run aground) off Iceland on 6th May 1930. The wreckage is still there half-buried in beach sand. Data and photos would be most valuable.


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Find someone to translate this. >


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Get someone to translate this. >


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

#2 & #3 are about this ship ''MARZ''. >


----------



## Boban (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank you JustWin. By coincidence I found the same newspaper article the other day and will have it translated. Presently I am trying to scrape a bit more info about Marz, like ownership, technical details, photos while in service etc.


----------

